# UK Armistice Day November 11, 2014



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2014)

*Honoring the British who served.

*


----------



## Bee (Nov 11, 2014)

Thankyou SeaBreeze.


----------



## Justme (Nov 11, 2014)

Particularly poignant this year, being the 100th anniversary of WW1.

I always observe the two minute silence on Remembrance Sunday and Armistice Day.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2014)

We use to have a minute or two of silence at 11:00 AM on Armistis Day, now Veterans Day, too. Not anymore.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 11, 2014)

Two minutes standing in silence as a mark of respect. It's not much to ask.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 11, 2014)

Remembrance Day ceremonies were held all around Australia yesterday and the ladies at knitting reported that the minute's silence was well observed in the shopping centres and on the roads.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-...alians-mark-96-years-since-end-of-wwi/5881352

Photo gallery here

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-11/photo-gallery3a-remembrance-day/5882634


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for the posting Warrigal.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 12, 2014)

For those across the water who may not have seen it, the poppy field at the Tower.

Each ceramic poppy represents one life, and from small beginnings it touched a chord over here, and millions  have seen it, surprising even the designer.

Scroll down to see the complete field.  Starting today, most of them are being sold at $40 each, all for veterans charities, as there are nearly 900,000 of them that will be a good boost

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-able-produce-flowers-time-Armistice-Day.html


----------

